# Really confused... 4 days to the second egg!



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

OK, I was worried when Cadence only laid one egg, and 3 days had gone by. Now it's the evening of the 4th day, and there's a second egg! Didn't miss it, wasn't there this afternoon..
Anyone have this happen??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She may have had problems laying the egg. Do they get enough calcium and vitamin D3?


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*egg laying*

I have had this happen especially with hens that are laying for the first time-even had them lay three eggs. usually some of the late or multiple eggs are infertile, but you can candle them after one week to see if they are fertile. she did good by laying the late egg and all is back to normal.---don't look for problems, or they will find you----


Bruce.... dakotacreeklofts.weebly.com


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

She's only been with us for 2 weeks (Harmony moves fast..), so I think what happened is the woman who'd rescued and kept her didn't give her enough calcium....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is not unusual. 48 hours from the first egg is common, but it can take longer.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Spirit, I was a bit worried.. Strange thing is, I think I was photographing them when she was laying... He was in the nest, and she was on the edge.. she then looked down and seemed to move something. Thought it was the first egg at first... Then....


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

My uncle had an instance in which the second egg was laid on the third day. There was much size difference among the fledgling and he had to hand feed the second one.
So it may be better to remove the second egg, I mean if you are planning to breed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If neither egg is sat on until the second one is laid, then not a problem. But if they sat on the first egg before the second was laid, then yes, the first one would be larger by the time the second was hatched. In that case, Sreeshs is right in that it may be easier to remove the second, or you may have to hand raise it.


----------

